# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Idiots guide to Kodak DX6440?



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey folks,

We got a new camera on the weekend, a Kodak EasyShare dx6440. Problem is, after reading through EVERY little sheet of paper in the boxes I realized none made any mention of what all these settings were for, and how to use them.

Now the camera is pretty self explanatory, turned it to close up, point and shoot got some decent shots... But I know they can be bettered! And it does have that "Pas" setting for manual setup - which I'm sure could do better than the generic "close up" settings.

What about all the settings in the menu? What do the +/-, exposure metering, focus zone settings do?

Does anyone out there have this camera, and can give me some pointers or links? I don't know much about cameras - so maybe even some explanations of basic photography could help...

Maybe I should just fix the old HP C200 - life was simple when all I had to deal with was a digital zoom, autofocus setting, and flash settings







Maybe not - Looking at the 'testing' pictures, the new one is so much better!

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn it. I had such a good explanation written for you and I closed the window.

exposure metering - The metering system in a digital camera is the system which measures the amount of light (EV value, exposure value) in the current frame and calculates the best-fit (depending on metering mode - below) exposure. Automatic exposure is standard in all digital cameras, and all you have to do is select the metering mode, point the camera and press the shutter release, nine times out of ten the camera will expose the image pretty much correctly.

+/- - manual setting to overexpose or underexpose the given picture

focus zone - setting your camera to focus in specific mode. You can have your camera to be focused only in the center, entire area, top, bottom, right, left side. I'm not familiar with specs of your camera.

I would stronly suggest reading and researching below links.

[*]Randy's Aquarium Photography

[*]Max Photo (fellow member from cichlid forum - excellent pictures

[*]Photographing your aquarium

[*]Home aquarium photography

[*]Digitial photography and aquarium

[*]Depth of field calculator (for advance users)

[*]Mark Plonsky and his macro photography

[*]Dpreview.com

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------

